# GuitarsCanada Forum 2nd birthday!



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Dec 30th, 2007

I went back and found the first post ever made in the forum. I think this is it:

http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=7


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Dec 30th, 2007
> 
> I went back and found the first post ever made in the forum. I think this is it:
> 
> http://guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=7


12/31 is about right. At least that's what I recall. Happy Birthday !! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

From The Arrogant Worms

"Once a year we celebrate with stupid hats and plastic plates
The fact that you were able to make another trip around the sun!"

LOL

Congrats!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeap! Congrats to you all! Great idea and a great place to ask, learn and enjoy and the best, it's canadian! Hope it will last longtime!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Happy 2nd birthday and hopefully many more to come. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday, thanks for creating such a great place for us to all hang our hats and guitar straps!!!:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

what a nice place to waste your time...


:rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats on Birthday number two,...and thank you!...


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Guitars Canada! :banana: :rockon:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday..... to us :food-smiley-004:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> what a nice place to waste your time...
> 
> 
> :rockon2::rockon2::rockon2:


My thoughts as well, but it's also been useful, amusing, interesting, fun, etc, etc...

Here's to more...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

wow that is just great!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday GC. 

yesterday was mine (47 and still ripening)


Here's to many more!:rockon:


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday GC..I'm glad I found this place...feels like home...good family...would fell lost without it
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday! I lurk a lot in this forum and I've learned a lot from the folks here and that includes the little "sparring" here and there. :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday, eh?!!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hippo birdies two ewes!

You're just a toddler, freshly weaned, and I wonder what you'll be like as a teenager...

Happy Birthday!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday to a great forum! Hope this song never ends.


----------



## JSD's Guitar Shack (Feb 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday GC!!!! :smilie_flagge17:

:rockon:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Break out the cake and ice cream! 

:banana:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

*Bonus Birthday Giveaway*

As a bonus for our Birthday, I will choose one post from this thread on Friday and the winner gets a GC Guitar Strap !!! :rockon:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Giving other people gifts on your Birthday... How very Hobbit of you!

LOL


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

Happy 2nd birthday to you GC...

Auger


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Count me in for the contest.:rockon2:


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it would be a nice strap for my Parker!  By the ways, to all of you, for the GC birthday why don't we give a little money for helping them to keep our dream alive hey?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Two years already ??? Doesn't seem that long to me. Guess I'm always finding something interesting here.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Happy Birthday GC! Have read a lot of great threads, bought some cool gear and met some really great members live and online.:wave:


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> As a bonus for our Birthday, I will choose one post from this thread on Friday and the winner gets a GC Guitar Strap !!! :rockon:


Shouldn't we be giving YOU something?....:smile:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am more than pleased with the way the forum has gone so far, so that is kind of a present in itself.


----------



## Fluffy (May 7, 2006)

happy birthday to all ! I've only been posting here a short time but have already come to appreciate the good natured helpfulness of all members.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Happy Birthday GC ! And Thank YOU for makin' it all possible.... :smilie_flagge17:


:ISTILLWANTALAUGHSMILIEFORYOURBIRTHDAY: :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Yay! Happy Birthday! And congratulations to everyone! :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A free GC guitar strap will g out to someone in this thread today. !


----------

